# found a 1 Cordoba - Nicaragua coin



## RCO (Apr 23, 2019)

found this at a highway turnout , was poking around and noticed it in some sand and wasn't sure what it was at first . but then realised it was a coin , though it was Mexican but then realised it was from another central American country . 

its a 1 Cordoba  from " 2000 " Nicarargua coin , very poor condition , rusted along the edges , design of a triangle / sun on one side 

not sure why anyone would have one here ? perhaps a tourist brought it back or someone was using it to rip off vending machines or got it in there change . but its not exactly the same size as a quarter , slightly bigger


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 1, 2019)

There are plenty of foreign coins floating around, my local supermarket has a Coinstar machine and I've found coins from lots of different countries in the reject tray.  I assume most end up here when travelers still have some spare change after getting home.  If you ever try coin roll hunting you'll find loads as well.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> There are plenty of foreign coins floating around, my local supermarket has a Coinstar machine and I've found coins from lots of different countries in the reject tray.  I assume most end up here when travelers still have some spare change after getting home.  If you ever try coin roll hunting you'll find loads as well.



there always seems to be a lot of US coins here , have seen some foreign over the years , usually coins that are the same size as our 5 , 10 and 25 cent coins 


I'm not sure if there is any coin counting machines here , I've never used one


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 2, 2019)

Funny, we don't seem to get many American coins around here.  They're nowhere near as common a sight as they were in BC when I lived there.  I personally don't use the coin counting machines because they take a cut of what you put in, but I do check the reject trays when I'm walking past them.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2019)

US nickel , dime and quarters are all common here , still see a lot of US pennies in charity donation bins too 

Ontario borders the states so is a fair bit of people who go over for various reasons , we get some US tourists here and a few own cottages as well 


I've never checked coin counting machines for rejected coins , can only think of one discount grocery store that might have one . 

however I was finding a lot of coins on the ground/parking lots here , for some reason dimes seemed to be all over , some nickels too and even the odd quarter , lost count of how many I found but was a fair number


----------

